# Rancilio Rocky 3D Printed "Click Clack" Plunger Lid



## brewingbill (Oct 9, 2020)

After seeing the Click Click lid mod for reducing retention on the Rancilio Rocky grinder I could not find anywhere selling the lids with the correct dimensions. I have had a go at 3D printing (FDM) one, using a flexible filament for the seal. In case anyone with the right equipment is interested in giving it a go I thought I would post it here. It works fairly well at reducing retention, especially for coarser grinds (although once the blocked path is cleared it does tend to blow grounds around inside a bit).

Files on Thingiverse


----------



## mikas (Dec 19, 2017)

Nice! I've been thinking in doing something similar for my K30!


----------

